# Pinfish or Grunt??



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Okay Andy, you an ex-Floridian you have to know what this is. LOL. I caught this last week and was surprised to see this fish in the Bay.

I caught this before in the south ( VA Beach, OBX, and Destin FLA usually around 5''), but never this far up. It was about 10''.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sheephead grunt


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2019)

Pigfish


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pin fish for sure. Good live bait in FL. My Brother in-law is using them right now fishing the beach in Venice FL. I will join him very soon. I have never seen a pin fish on Chesapeake Bay, or the rivers in Md.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Holy crap. 3 different answers so far. My buddy says it's a grunt and I believe it's a pinfish. We need more input...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Pigfish is a grunt.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It's a damn pin fish. Maybe you all have a different name for pin fish, but It is a pin fish. Any bets on this?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Pigfish, no spot


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Pinfish, spot


----------



## m.rogers (Jul 25, 2006)

New one for me lol


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Benji said:


> Pinfish, spot


Yup. That's what I figured!! My buddy owes me lunch!!!


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

X3 Pigfish


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

View attachment 61647
This is not a pin Fish.
View attachment 61649
This Is A Pin Fish For Sure. Believe it or not. LOL! Probably won't show up.


----------

